# Anyone Own a Bad Boy



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm looking a general purpose/fitness bike. The Bad Boy looks really appealling. Any comments, tips or reviews?


----------



## giantcfr1 (Nov 26, 2005)

I have a 2007 Bad Boy and love it. In fact I do most of my riding on it due to it's incredible geometry which suits me perfectly. I use it mostly on the road and have been able to mix and match parts easily. I had it set up for specifically for the road with an ultegra short cage rear deraileur,matched with road cassette, and removed the inner chain ring to use it as a double. I had 23mm Vittoria tyres on it and it felt great on the road. 

Out of boredom / a change, I swapped all the parts back to MTB including sram rear deraileur with 32mm Kenda small block 8 tyres and it also feels great on the road. I should add that mine is a rigid frame.

Before:










Current:


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a 2010 Bad Boy Ultra Solo and love the bike. I bought a set of 26" rims and tires to swap out when I need it. I also swapped out the 700c slicks for a set of 700x38 for some traction on trails. The bike is light, strong, and quick. Plus it looks awesome. Here are some pics.


















I like riding on the 700c the most and they work great on limestone trails. I have a road bike too for other riding so didn't feel the need to keep the slicks.


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

This thread's probably dead but just in case, if you want to know about the Bad Boy, here's a good place to start....

http://forums.mtbr.com/cannondale/post-your-bad-boy-467630.html


----------

